# Store Robbed Near Me



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

Interesting story here folks...

A couple of nights ago, the convenient store I frequent for cigarettes, got robbed by two black males with handguns. It happened around 11:30 at night while I was at home on the computer. Well, I was sitting here and heard tires squealing and engines roaring. I looked at my window and noticed sheriff and police cars flying up and down the streets and seen a police officer walking through my neighbors yard shinning a flashlight, which it was obvious there was a manhunt going on. I found out the next day what had happened. And needless to say, both suspects were caught. This got me to thinking. I could have easily been in that store at that certain time that night buying cigarettes. I ask myself what I would have done. I guess unless I had of been physically threatened, I wouldn't have done anything. Those two thugs wouldn't have been worth the law suites and headache that would have followed that next day.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Scary!


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

L8models said:


> I ask myself what I would have done. *I guess unless I had of been physically threatened, I wouldn't have done anything.*


Excellent decision. :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Always get enought smokes in the afternoon to last you all night. These gutter rats always come out at night.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

If you smoked only good cigars, you couldn't buy 'em at the stop-and-rob so it's time to switch (ya' still need to carry that big gun with ya'). :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Man, there is one solution that would have saved U - give up smoking :mrgreen:


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Man, there is one solution that would have saved U - give up smoking :mrgreen:


That would work too. Also, where were you that night at 1130 pm?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> That would work too. Also, where were you that night at 1130 pm?


Shhhh... I was at the OTHER store, remember? :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Imagine all that ammunition you could buy with the tobacco money.


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

I couldn't agree more. I average a pack every two days, which rounds out to about one 50 round box of .45acp Speer or Winchester. I could easily supplement coughing, feeling like shit and shortness of breath for a box of ammo each weekend...I just need support...


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Last week the bank up the block from where I work got robbed. That's where I usually go to cash my paycheck. It freaked me out because they had closed the bank about 20 minutes before I was going to head out to cash my check there. What do you do in those situations, seriously? I never even really thought about that. I got caught in a bank robbery a few years ago while I was working armored but I was armed then. You can't carry a gun into a bank as a civilian. How scary is that to think about, though? Makes me feel like a trapped rat going into banks now.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

L8models said:


> I couldn't agree more. I average a pack every two days, which rounds out to about one 50 round box of .45acp Speer or Winchester. I could easily supplement coughing, feeling like shit and shortness of breath for a box of ammo each weekend...I just need support...


You have 1775 members here who will support you. Can't beat that!


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

L8models said:


> I couldn't agree more. I average a pack every two days, which rounds out to about one 50 round box of .45acp Speer or Winchester. I could easily supplement coughing, feeling like shit and shortness of breath for a box of ammo each weekend...I just need support...


A pack every two days?! Man, I'm trying to work myself to that point! But I hear you, man. And know that we all support you. If it would help, you could always come visit me again at work and I can slap you in the back of the head if you need it. :smt083

But in all seriousness, I'm sure I speak for everyone when I say we'll support you any way we can if it can help.


----------



## JJB (Dec 27, 2006)

my dad smoked for for over 55 years and he quit.... you can do it!! i have never smoked... i never saw anything good or cool or anything else attractive about that addiction....... i grew up in the 60s and 70s and everyone around me did it.... i guess if you got high or drunk or something from ciggs i could understand it better but all it does is make you want more ciggs and screws up your health and smell like crap....... even though i did grow up in the age of aquarius i didn't do any drugs either....... did get smashed on booze my share though......... you can quit....... set your mind to it!! i have faith in ya!! for the money you are wasting on tobbacco you could get more guns and ammo!!


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

:smt179 

Ok. Lets see if we can connect all the dots ...

You're concerned that a local convenience store got robbed, and it could have happened while you were in there because you go frequently to buy cigarettes. 

But you could avoid getting shot in the store by quitting smoking and going to the store less frequently. 

But you can't quit because you don't have the support you need. 

But if you did quit, you could buy more ammo and take self-defence classes with your gun so you could protect yourself when you go to buy cigarettes if someone is in the store robbing it. 

But if you take the classes, you won't be going to the store anymore because you quit smoking to pay for the classes. 

So then you won't need to have taken the classes in the first place because you will no longer be going to the store.



hmmmm ....




May be easier to just go to the store and get shot?

:smt033 :mrgreen: 

WM


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> You can't carry a gun into a bank as a civilian.


That must be a state law, you can carry in banks and credit unions in AZ.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

2400 said:


> That must be a state law, you can carry in banks and credit unions in AZ.


Ditto for Texas.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> :smt179
> 
> Ok. Lets see if we can connect all the dots ...
> 
> ...


Ya lost me at the bakery................:numbchuck:


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Well, this is NC, the land of the concealed carry license that doesn't really entitle you to conceal or carry a gun anywhere. I can pretty much carry in my car. Woo. LOL!


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

SuckLead said:


> Well, this is NC, the land of the concealed carry license that doesn't really entitle you to conceal or carry a gun anywhere. I can pretty much carry in my car. Woo. LOL!


Damn, is it that bad? I am taking the class this Saturday...I guess I will learn how terrible it is to carry in Charlotte NC...home of the great state of Mecklenburg county, and President Jim Pendergraph (Sheriff).


----------



## Sean (Feb 5, 2007)

L8models said:


> Interesting story here folks...
> 
> A couple of nights ago, the convenient store I frequent for cigarettes, got robbed by two black males with handguns. It happened around 11:30 at night while I was at home on the computer. Well, I was sitting here and heard tires squealing and engines roaring. I looked at my window and noticed sheriff and police cars flying up and down the streets and seen a police officer walking through my neighbors yard shinning a flashlight, which it was obvious there was a manhunt going on. I found out the next day what had happened. And needless to say, both suspects were caught. This got me to thinking. I could have easily been in that store at that certain time that night buying cigarettes. I ask myself what I would have done. I guess unless I had of been physically threatened, I wouldn't have done anything. Those two thugs wouldn't have been worth the law suites and headache that would have followed that next day.


Good answer!

As I am fond of saying..."I don't get paid to run TOWARD gunfire anymore."


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

bangbang said:


> Damn, is it that bad? I am taking the class this Saturday...I guess I will learn how terrible it is to carry in Charlotte NC...home of the great state of Mecklenburg county, and President Jim Pendergraph (Sheriff).


It doesn't sound bad in the class. Wait until you start carrying, though. You can't take your gun into:

Any place that sells alcohol for consumption (bars, restuarants, etc.)
Government buildings
School property
State parks
Malls
Banks
Any place that has a sign stating no firearms.

I don't think I missed any. But this is when you start to notice all the "no concealed weapons" signs on buildings. I carry mine a lot, the grocery store is ok I believe (ask about that, because we've been having arguments at work as to whether the law is alcohol sold in general or just for consumption), so is the drug store, and several other places. I like having my gun with me on road trips and out in the woods. And it does make transport less "unclear" (since if you check the state laws it actually says "laws on transporting guns in a vehicle are unclear" which makes me wonder why we don't clear them up). Of course, great part of it is you don't need those pesky purchase permits or NICS checks anymore.


----------

